# Owner's Manual



## Rubber Ducky 420 (Jul 21, 2019)

We just bought a 1991 Chevy Holiday Rambler 1000. We are in dire need of the Owner/Operator manual. Can anyone please tell us where we might be able to get one?!? We have a lot of questions about our new home.


----------



## david_pearson (Jul 24, 2019)

Have a look here: https://www.holidayrambler.com/rv-owners-manuals
They might have the manual you're looking for. Wish you luck!


----------

